
The Kiev fraud factory stealing senior citizens’ savings - SiempreViernes
https://www.dn.se/nyheter/sverige/fraudfactory/
======
anovikov
Many people overlook one moral problem we have in the post-Soviet Union
countries. Business, money making of any kind in general and just about any
life efforts apart from "struggling for the victory of Communism", were
portrayed by Commies as inherently evil. Young generation is not affected by
it directly, but they life in a culture that was, and so the deal is, when you
are into money making, you are free from any moral barriers - it's same thing
as crime (and quite literally, doing most business you have to commit actual
crime because the markets - prevalent prices - will not let you work lawfully,
as everyone is breaking laws). I seen very serious people wearing suits, with
absolutely no kind of criminal record or intentions, saying in a friendly
conversations things like "it's a business, moral things aren't applicable
here".

As a side note, working with people from high-trust societies is always a fun
experience - they struggle to understand how you can productively cooperate
and be on best terms with people for many years not trusting them a tad bit.
The idea that in Russia people live that way all their lives, sometimes even
with their spouses and parents, is just perplexing to them :)

